

Visualizing fissile materials - Petiver
http://blog.nuclearsecrecy.com/2014/11/14/visualizing-fissile-materials/

======
elnate
It always amazes me how dense materials get as you move through the periodic
table. For example, a cup of mercury would weigh about 3kg or 7lb!

